

Google Apps vs. Google Accounts Parity Coming - thafman
http://smarterware.org/6394/google-apps-vs-google-accounts-resolution-coming
Google url: http://www.google.com/support/accounts/bin/answer.py?hl=en&#38;answer=182174
======
tomstuart
This is a huge deal. I've wasted so much of my life explaining to friends,
family and coworkers the difference between a Google Account and a Google Apps
account. Nobody ever understands or cares, and why should they? But never
again! Out, foul spirits!

------
intranation
Might be worth linking to Google rather than this website:
[http://www.google.com/support/accounts/bin/answer.py?hl=en&#...</a>

------
lutorm
Finally! This was never clear to me until I got a Nexus One and realized that
the contacts on the GV app (which are linked to my google apps account) are
different from the contacts on the GV website (which are linked to my google
account)... At least it looks like I'll now be able to transfer my GV number
to the google apps account.

Now I just want to be able to access my Chrome bookmarks from the Android
browser and I'll be set.

